# lighting for 120cm ada w/ overflow! (cube garden 120-P overflow)



## southpark (Oct 9, 2006)

so i picked up my new tank recently from adgshop.com (aquarium design group), it looks great!

much thanks to mike and jeff senske for supplying such a great aquarium to the south texas area! 

now on to my current conundrum:

lighting!

i've spent good money on the tank

i've built my own custom stand

but i'm not going to DIY the lighting this time since the fiance decreed that this tank has to look elegant since it will be in the living room of our new house and has approved spending moderate amounts of $$$ for a nice light.

the lights i've taken a long considering look at so far are the:

jebo odyssea 2x96 CF 2xMH: this is a "cheap" light, but really ugly with no hanging mount...

coralife 2x96CF 2x150MH: this is my current "i think this might be it" light (for my current plan of a planted tank) (hang mounted)

coralife 2x95CF 2x250MH: this is my "i kinda want this one though" light.. you know.. to guard against future projects needs or a potential marine application..

but i've had a hard time finding reviews or discussion of the 48" coralife aqualight pro lights.. i know mike/jeff use these in the store, but does anyone else have experience with these lights? or other lights that provide cf+mh lighting without being terribly ugly or unreliable??

would 2x250W MHs be "too much" light for a planted tank?! the ada 120 is 120x45x45 cm (approximately 47.75x17.25x17.25 inches) so its not a particularly deep tank..


----------



## ianmoede (Jan 17, 2005)

Go with the 48" Tek T-5, it blows everything else away, design, performance, everything.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I would go with your last option cause MH looks freaking cool as it shimmers through the water!


----------



## dhavoc (Mar 17, 2006)

what is your budget? i agree with ianmoede, cant beat Tek T5's, MH puts out too much heat for my taste, and replacment bulbs are also an issue, though T5's are not the cheapest things either.


----------



## pepperonihead (Nov 25, 2004)

*My vote is with the Corolife MH with 96*

Watt Cfs. I like the look of Metel hallide and I like the way my plants grow with them. I have them on my 24 gallon aqua pod and I like them so much I am going to get the Coralife outer orbit with MH and T5 for my 72 gallon. You might look into the Coralife outer orbit. It is a combo of MH an T5.


----------



## Melbourne (Sep 27, 2004)

If you like the Teklight - check out the Maristar its made by the same company and combines metal halide and T5. I have one and its great, much better unit than the Corallife Pro which I have also. Also the Maristar works great for reef applications since it uses the same reflector as the Reef Optix III one of the better HQI/DE reflectors.


----------

